# 2007 Evinrude E Tec 250 hp G1 Outboard



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a 2007 Evinrude e tec 250 hp outboard to re power my 24 ft Proline center console. The e tec has 1,100 hrs on the motor, the EMM was replaced at 840 hrs, the compression is 110 to 120 on all 6 cylinders. Any and all comments welcome.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

First of all, who are you purchasing the motor from private person or dealer get some type warranty. The motor still on the boat and if it was Spring could run the hell out of the motor. But being winter your stuck!!!


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

The motor is not on a boat. It is from a certified Evinrude dealer, they took it in on trade for a new G2 series outboard . The motor would not have a warranty from the dealer. The dealer did produce the computer report on the engine showing total hours, temperature profiles, etc. Nothing looks out of normal on the report. I'm just trying to find boat owners that have had experience (good or bad) with the E tec motors. I'd hate to buy it then find out on OGF that I made a big mistake.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

You should be fine buying from certified dealer. I was told Evinrude run forever from Parma Marine.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well....I've never owned an E-tec but have read on several other forums that it's best to steer clear of the first generation models. You'll have to do some research to determine what model years that includes. I presume this is a 25" XL engine w/ 1100 hours & going on 11 seasons of use w/ no warranty. We all have a budget to live within but I'd probably be careful on this one. I'd ask your marine mechanic that you expect to maintain this engine how they feel about the product. Additionally, do they have any service records ? Did they get the engine from an established customer ? A lack of service records on an expensive piece of equipment always makes me question the care it received.....Mike


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

It is a 25" shaft, not sure if it's an XL engine, I don't see it (XL) on the model number. All good advice, my marine mechanic is not an e tec expert. I will try gathering additional information on the motor and review with the local e tec service centers here.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Check out this site www.etecownersgroup.com Lots of reading, knowledgeable service people answering questions as well as owner experiences. They're not going to be able to tell you what to do in your situation,, as is anyone.

The hours are not out of the ordinary for that year motor and (not that it matters TOO much) but if it's local Lake Erie usage, many of those hours could be at trolling rpm vs. WOT.
BRP / Etec has a good reputation in most cases, but you will find dissatisfied owners, as in any brand. The earlier years did have some kinks that were improved on newer models. I have an '06 250 which now has an '09 powerhead due to one of those improvements.

If you do decide to buy this used motor, best to have a reputable Etec dealer that you trust and are comfortable working with and be prepared to pay dearly if something goes wrong, labor rates and parts are NOT cheap and many parts only available through BRP.
Good luck deciding.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the e tec owners web page, I was not familiar with it. I agree with you on the pros & cons of all brands out there. I have to decide on the e tec or a 4 stroke. I 'm also suprised of how few people responded regarding e tec engines


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pressman said:


> It is a 25" shaft, not sure if it's an XL engine, I don't see it (XL) on the model number. All good advice, my marine mechanic is not an e tec expert. I will try gathering additional information on the motor and review with the local e tec service centers here.


short shaft 15" long shaft 20" extra long 25" is what I've always went by.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have had my etec for 10 years now.. have replaced the plugs once, no other issues. Starts on the first turn of the key, idles great.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

That's good to hear, your motor is close to the same age as the one i'm looking at. What size motor do you have? My major concern with the e tec is the EMM computer that runs the motor. I don't want a bunch of nuisance error codes coming up that require a trip to the dealer $$$, like the check engine light on most cars today. I don't know if that is also true with the 4 stroke outboards.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Pressman said:


> My major concern with the e tec is the EMM computer that runs the motor. I don't want a bunch of nuisance error codes coming up that require a trip to the dealer $$$, like the check engine light on most cars today. I don't know if that is also true with the 4 stroke outboards.


This is everyone’s reality. Computers make them run great but difficult to troubleshoot w/o dealer resources.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Pressman said:


> That's good to hear, your motor is close to the same age as the one i'm looking at. What size motor do you have? My major concern with the e tec is the EMM computer that runs the motor. I don't want a bunch of nuisance error codes coming up that require a trip to the dealer $$$, like the check engine light on most cars today. I don't know if that is also true with the 4 stroke outboards.



I have a 60 hp etec.. bought it new in 2007. Have never had any error codes at the dash board, no idling issues,no starting issues...
*** I DO NOT use sea foam.

*** I DO fog the motor according to the the owners manual every November before storage.

***Every Fall, i remove the prop, ckean it, regrease where needed, and change the lower unit oil... i do this yearly... no excuses.

***I use regular 87 octane fuel... never had any issues.

***I DO store the motor in the vertical position for winter storage.

***I DO use Evinrude XD100 oil only, as specified by the owners manual.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Still looks perfect after 10 years of use...


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Stick with yamaha or suzuki my personal opinion for my next motor....run away from etecs seen way too many blown powerheads just my 02 cents


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I ran a 2012 225hp HO E-Tec. What a beast! No problems in the 4 seasons I ran it. Is the 25" shaft long enough for you boat? I had a Contender 23T that required a 30" shaft. 1100 hours is not bad, approx. 100 hrs per season, about what I do a year. Is it a fresh water motor, or has it seen salt? That is what I would be more concerned about than anything else. If you are happy with the reports and what the Marina is telling you, go for it. Buying used is buyer beware. Good luck. E-Tec's are pretty awesome.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

GradeA said:


> Stick with yamaha or suzuki my personal opinion for my next motor....run away from etecs seen way too many blown powerheads just my 02 cents


I have Suzuki past 9 years have runs great haven't had any work done to it. But only thing is can't find a mechanic that works on them in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

The engine on the Proline now is a 25" shaft. The motor is mounted on a bracket, not a transom well. The motor has been in salt water.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a 2008 90hp etec on my lund. Have had the boat for only a year but it has run well for me. I did have to replace the tilt seals as they were leaking. Cost me $350 but was quoted $1400 also. Some motors have seal replacements and others you have to replace the whole thing. I would not hesitate from buying an Evinrude.
ski


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a 2006 60 hp etec no issues at all. Very good motor.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Ive got a 2004 225 H.O. Direct Injection. Predecessor of eTec, or renamed FICHT, Im unsure. Bought it used from a member here, fresh water use only, was tuned and run on by a tech prior to my purchase w <400 hrs. It replaced a tired 87 225. This motor goes and has been essentially troublefree. 

My biggest concern/problem when looking to repower w a large outboard was the lack of freshwater options in this area. I feel I got lucky because I found one locally. I even looked for boat/motor combos just for the motor. An alternative to consider. I would try to find a freshwater if possible. Michigan/Wisconsin/might find one hiding somewhere in Great Lakes. Good luck w your decision making/search.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

That's exactly what I've seen. Very hard to find freshwater engines. I have checked online and also visited many boat yard websites OH, MI, IL and was not successful.


----------

